

Ask HN: Keypress sounds through headphones - kunashe

I like the idea of hearing my keypresses through my headphones while playing music. I feel I am more intimate with my code when I can hear the keyboard. Unfortunately my headphones block keyboard sounds.
======
mooism2

      POKE 25609,50: REM It's still ZX Spectrum nostalgia week, right?

